# Sticky  Archery Pics - Bring It On!



## wyogoob

Post your archery success photos here. Long bows, short bows, recurves, uncurves, single pulley, double pulleys, wood arrows, aluminum arrows, graphite arrows, straight erras.......let's go, get um up here.


----------



## inbowrange

My 09 buck.


----------



## wyoming2utah

inbowrange said:


> My 09 buck.


I love that buck! No sarcasm either. It has to be the coolest little 4 point I have ever seen!


----------



## havnfun

MY '09 buck and first archery kill.

[attachment=1:1mahnbtv]Bow Hunt - '09 004.jpg[/attachment:1mahnbtv][attachment=0:1mahnbtv]Bow Hunt - '09 012.jpg[/attachment:1mahnbtv]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

My 09 bull, my first elk.
And it's about time goob! :lol:


----------



## snobiller22

Here's mine:










































Here's the lil bro:










Here's the lil sis on her first buck and only second year archery hunting:


----------



## GaryFish

wyogoob said:


> Post your archery success photos here. Long bows, short bows, recurves, uncurves, single pulley, double pulleys, wood arrows, aluminum arrows, graphite arrows, straight erras.......let's go, get um up here.


Dang Goob! I used an atlatl. I guess I'm not welcome in your little "club." Thanks for making a guy feel welcome! NOT! -oOo-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Come on lets see some pics. Elk22hunter I know you have a thousand.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

My hunting buddies Open bull freak.


----------



## Bow Mama

2009 Spike Elk

[attachment=0:30rqw7uy]2009 spike elk 3.JPG[/attachment:30rqw7uy]


----------



## jahan

Bow Mama said:


> 2009 Spike Elk
> 
> [attachment=0:17mr9b3u]2009 spike elk 3.JPG[/attachment:17mr9b3u]


That has got to be a record book spike. :lol: Nice.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

That a big o spike there.wow


----------



## goofy elk

This years lope.[attachment=0:3vtoondj]b & t & lope.jpg[/attachment:3vtoondj]


----------



## middlefork

A friends LE elk.


----------



## Dekashika

2009 buck


----------



## n8stephens

Shot this buck the 2nd weekend of the Idaho archery hunt, 29 inch, scored 165. Killed at 18 yards.


----------



## wyogoob

n8stephens said:


> Shot this buck the 2nd weekend of the Idaho archery hunt, 29 inch, scored 165. Killed at 18 yards.


beautiful!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

N8, Where is that one from our state you killed? I found a buck dead by predator in a neighboring state that I had hunted for two weeks. Scores about 160, 24" wide, too bad I couldn't get the job done to join the harvest pics with one of my own.


----------



## goofy elk

Here's my 05 antelope,,[attachment=1:12bjdud6]tylers turkey 001.jpg[/attachment:12bjdud6]

And 04 elk,,the one and only,,We call him "Goofy".[attachment=0:12bjdud6]GOOFY.jpg[/attachment:12bjdud6]


----------



## Bowdacious

My 2008 and 2009 archery bucks.[attachment=1:2r5iks9n]Copy (2) of Copy of Picture 004.jpg[/attachment:2r5iks9n][attachment=0:2r5iks9n]DSC_0659.JPG[/attachment:2r5iks9n]


----------



## wyogoob

goofy elk said:


> Here's my 05 antelope,,[attachment=1:1y6nqx66]tylers turkey 001.jpg[/attachment:1y6nqx66]
> 
> And 04 elk,,the one and only,,We call him "Goofy".[attachment=0:1y6nqx66]GOOFY.jpg[/attachment:1y6nqx66]


What a cool elk!


----------



## wyogoob

Bowdacious said:


> My 2008 and 2009 archery bucks.[attachment=1:2qcb66zi]Copy (2) of Copy of Picture 004.jpg[/attachment:2qcb66zi][attachment=0:2qcb66zi]DSC_0659.JPG[/attachment:2qcb66zi]


Nice job, looks as though you have it figured out!


----------



## elk22hunter

A few archery pics.........this is too fun.

My nephews, Brother and I with a dandy buckie from 2007









My nephew with a buckie that I was able to get an arrow in as well. 2007









My 2007 buckie









my sons 2006 buckie (first archery buck)
He is also the owner of epekbroadheads.com









My 2008 buckie









My 2008 bull









my youngest sons 2008 buckie (12 years and 2 days)









my 2009 bear









my 1984 buckie, first one









my 13 year olds 2009 buckie


----------



## wyogoob

Fantastic 22, keep em coming!


----------



## Blanding_Boy

4th season Colorado (rifle) with a bow--passed up a couple of bigger bucks with the rifle and took this guy with the bow.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

Gee Elk22, that's a lot of deer off that same waterhole! Nice first buck...taped the arrow to the front of the truck I see  

Blanding boy... I almost posted that pic for you. Glad you're participating here. Don't tell people you know me or they'll look at you funny :roll:


----------



## wyogoob

Blanding_Boy said:


> 4th season Colorado (rifle) with a bow--passed up a couple of bigger bucks with the rifle and took this guy with the bow.
> ..................quote]
> 
> That's a goodun', symetrical and great color.


----------



## toppin

Henry Mountains Archery Deer


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

Brown,
Thats one pretty Henry's buck. Congratulations! The mount looks good too!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Holy geez Toppin. What did that baby score?


----------



## toppin

210 3/8" gross non-typical, 207 3/8" net. 32" inches wide.


----------



## elk22hunter

The mount looks great Kyle. I will have to get a look at it up close some time. Why don't you have it at the office? ha ha


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Had these over on north slopes "find tex a new home" thread but I think I'll put them here where they belong.  Just a few pics from the last 22 years.

The LAST thing I ever killed with training wheels... Tex circa 1987 on Diamond Mountain.









The FIRST thing I ever killed with a REAL bow. Tex circa 1988 on Diamond Mountain.


----------



## lamp_abi

I have painful memories pertaining to Archery. I enrolled in an Archery class in college but I had to drop it as my schedule wouldn't permit it and I don't think my arms are strong enough for it. Poor me as I really wanted to do Archery.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Anyone can do archery. So, what's stopping you from doing it anyway.


----------



## Poo Pie

Great compilation Tex! Love the strategically placed leaf in about the 14th pic right over the p.o.i. on that spikey  Awesome pics man.


----------



## muledeer#1

I had today off work and had nothing else to do so i gathered up some photos from the past few years.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

nice bucks and bears there.


----------



## elk_horn

PIg hunt in Texas[attachment=0:1d5u551n]Pig hunt in Texas 072.JPG[/attachment:1d5u551n]


----------



## Honkin

This is my 6th Elk with and arrow. It was in Idaho with an over the counter tag, and on Public land.


----------



## VAPORPEST

Vernon archery and sorry rifle vernon buck as well.


----------



## elk22hunter

I forget about this section and miss out on some great pics. Its fun to go back through them. 
Those Vernon bucks are good ones. What a difference in one that scores well vs. the one that doesn't but they are both unique and shooters.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

HEY IF ANYONE HAS ANYMORE BOOK CLIFFS PICS PUT THEM ON HEAR I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THEM.


----------



## bullsnot

I started archery hunting about 4 years ago. Here are a couple of small bucks I've taken......now looking for something bigger but thought I'd post these for the heck of it. Sorry for the little guys.


----------



## gdog




----------



## wyogoob

Can you say "stickers"?

nice


----------



## tuffluckdriller

NICE!!!!! That's a TROPHY! Good job Gdog! Here's what I wonder about the score: I don't care! It's beautiful! Congrats! I'd like the story on that one.


----------



## TheMtnGuide

Man that is a symmetrical non-typical buck. I've seen a couple pictures of this buck through Jeff W and he is a sweet looking buck. Congrats! I almost got a shot at a similar buck, but I don't think it is the same buck. The buck I was hunting was a true 4 x 3 with double cheaters off both sides. Here is a picture of him through my video camera and some video. I also attached some of my lucky kills over the past 5 years. 
[youtube:2q4d421n]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP2zNXWteBE[/youtube:2q4d421n]


----------



## TheMtnGuide

For some reason the video of that buck didn't post. Here is a link if you want to check it out. There are a few videos in there of him.


----------



## DR_DEATH




----------



## wyogoob

bullsnot said:


> I started archery hunting about 4 years ago. Here are a couple of small bucks I've taken......now looking for something bigger but thought I'd post these for the heck of it. Sorry for the little guys.


They are all trophies. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wyogoob

2000 Wyoming Area 94


----------



## RedNeck

nice goob


----------



## duckhunter1096

That's an awesome SpeedGoat there Goob! Is it just me, or do his horns look too big for his body?


----------



## wyogoob

thanks,

It's a young goat with proportionally nice horns. Nice for archery IMO. We have a great gene pool here in southwest Wyoming, but they just don't get any age on them to score well.


----------



## bugchuker

2010 Pronghorn 74 1/2"


----------



## fowler50

good job everyone!


----------



## archer

nice guys I hope to be adding one here soon. lol!! well as soon as it gets to cold for normal hikers to be in the front.


----------



## 2sneekee

Just killed this buck on the extended today 11/20/2010 after some hard work and dedication, it finally paid off!


----------



## tuffluckdriller

NICE! Congrats on the hard work for a great buck!


----------



## foreverbowhunter

heres mine! being 12 this is my first deer ever it was so fun bowhunter for life!









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## katorade

Congrats and a heck of a first post!


----------



## foreverbowhunter

thanks!


----------



## katorade

foreverbowhunter said:


> thanks!


You should make a new topic with your story of the hunt.


----------



## pkred

Very Cool!


----------



## fivexfive

Nice buck, thats a good wat to start it out.


----------



## wyogoob

WOW!
Great job forever.


----------



## foreverbowhunter

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! again for all the awesome comments


----------



## elk22hunter

Mine and My Kids Archery fall of 2010


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks Scott, great pics!


----------



## Fiddle

Here is a turkey from a couple years ago. 22lbs 10" beard and 3/4" spurs...


----------



## lunkerjunker

Here is my 2009 Wasatch Front bull.

[attachment=0:5bplwfc4]IMG_1419c.JPG[/attachment:5bplwfc4]


----------



## Andymansavage

Might as well add my first archery animal. Utah 2011.


----------



## Markthehunter88

Killed south of Orem  and at 76 yards... My first... SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## wyogoob

Great stuff fellas. Now don't laugh, here's my first archery antelope, 1984:










They don't make bow sights like that anymore!


----------



## pheaz

Good lookin bow goob


----------



## wyogoob

pheaz said:


> Good lookin bow goob


thanks, some Bear bow, maybe a Polaris that I painted.

I come across that old picture now and then. I finally scanned it.


----------



## wyogoob

I can still hear that old bow squeaking!


----------



## gdog

Good looking camo jump-suit :O||:


----------



## NHS

I finally get to add somthing to this fine thread!


----------



## Younghunter21

NHS said:


> I finally get to add somthing to this fine thread!


Truly, a nice animal. I hope to hunt the henry's one day with a bow and have the same kind of experiences you have shared with us.


----------



## STGbowhunter

first archery buck. shot at 20 yards on labor day in central utah.


----------



## wyogoob

Wow, that's a goodun' STG. Thanks for posting up and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## amadkau

Getting some pics posted. I've been a long time hunter but first time archery hunter. Spent a lot of time hunting bucks earlier in the season by my self. Had about 10 different spot and stalk opportunities that fell through for one reason or another. I got this doe on the 10th of December just before the extended ended. I learned 2 major things to help with my success in archery, not to mess around with my range finder so much by not getting the exact yardage, and to hunt in a group. That's how I got this one. I had my uncle keeping the attention of about 5 or 6 deer while I snuck about 1/4 mile around and behind them. I had my brother go about 1/4 mile above them. We used the walkies to coordinate when my uncle and brother would start moving and it worked out perfect and funneled the herd right to me. I was walking and had an arrow nocked. I had ranged a few bushes around me and most were about 30. I had 4 doe run past me at about 35 yards, I drew back and waited for the others. She ran into view next to one of the 30 yard bushes (I had set my sur-loc to 30 yards) and I let out a random sound sounding more like a cow elk, this stopped her and I released. Double lung shot pass through. The it was the thickest blood trail I have ever seen. She ran 100 yards down a hill and toppled over, at about 50 yards she started to go down but managed to keep going. I was using a rage broadhead and was impressed with the damage. I wasn't able to find my arrow though, we think it went through and over into a patch of the thickest scrub oak. Glad to get my first archery deer though.


----------



## tallbuck

2012 Archery Turkey, My First! Spot and stalked within 20 yards!


----------



## klbzdad

Shawn Spring (klbzdad - left) and Troy Atwood (right)

Troy took this Utah three by four mulie at 40 yards in September of 2010.


----------



## duckhunter1096

amadkau said:


> Getting some pics posted. I've been a long time hunter but first time archery hunter. Spent a lot of time hunting bucks earlier in the season by my self. Had about 10 different spot and stalk opportunities that fell through for one reason or another. I got this doe on the 10th of December just before the extended ended. I learned 2 major things to help with my success in archery, not to mess around with my range finder so much by not getting the exact yardage, and to hunt in a group. That's how I got this one. I had my uncle keeping the attention of about 5 or 6 deer while I snuck about 1/4 mile around and behind them. I had my brother go about 1/4 mile above them. We used the walkies to coordinate when my uncle and brother would start moving and it worked out perfect and funneled the herd right to me. I was walking and had an arrow nocked. I had ranged a few bushes around me and most were about 30. I had 4 doe run past me at about 35 yards, I drew back and waited for the others. She ran into view next to one of the 30 yard bushes (I had set my sur-loc to 30 yards) and I let out a random sound sounding more like a cow elk, this stopped her and I released. Double lung shot pass through. The it was the thickest blood trail I have ever seen. She ran 100 yards down a hill and toppled over, at about 50 yards she started to go down but managed to keep going. I was using a rage broadhead and was impressed with the damage. I wasn't able to find my arrow though, we think it went through and over into a patch of the thickest scrub oak. Glad to get my first archery deer though.


Nothing quite like someone openly admitting they've broken the law in the pursuit of Big Game in the state of Utah...


----------



## dkhntrdstn

duckhunter1096 said:


> amadkau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting some pics posted. I've been a long time hunter but first time archery hunter. Spent a lot of time hunting bucks earlier in the season by my self. Had about 10 different spot and stalk opportunities that fell through for one reason or another. I got this doe on the 10th of December just before the extended ended. I learned 2 major things to help with my success in archery, not to mess around with my range finder so much by not getting the exact yardage, and to hunt in a group. That's how I got this one. I had my uncle keeping the attention of about 5 or 6 deer while I snuck about 1/4 mile around and behind them. I had my brother go about 1/4 mile above them. We used the walkies to coordinate when my uncle and brother would start moving and it worked out perfect and funneled the herd right to me. I was walking and had an arrow nocked. I had ranged a few bushes around me and most were about 30. I had 4 doe run past me at about 35 yards, I drew back and waited for the others. She ran into view next to one of the 30 yard bushes (I had set my sur-loc to 30 yards) and I let out a random sound sounding more like a cow elk, this stopped her and I released. Double lung shot pass through. The it was the thickest blood trail I have ever seen. She ran 100 yards down a hill and toppled over, at about 50 yards she started to go down but managed to keep going. I was using a rage broadhead and was impressed with the damage. I wasn't able to find my arrow though, we think it went through and over into a patch of the thickest scrub oak. Glad to get my first archery deer though.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing quite like someone openly admitting they've broken the law in the pursuit of Big Game in the state of Utah...
Click to expand...

where did he brake the law ?


----------



## duckhunter1096

dkhntrdstn said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amadkau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting some pics posted. I've been a long time hunter but first time archery hunter. Spent a lot of time hunting bucks earlier in the season by my self. Had about 10 different spot and stalk opportunities that fell through for one reason or another. I got this doe on the 10th of December just before the extended ended. I learned 2 major things to help with my success in archery, not to mess around with my range finder so much by not getting the exact yardage, and to hunt in a group. That's how I got this one. I had my uncle keeping the attention of about 5 or 6 deer while I snuck about 1/4 mile around and behind them. I had my brother go about 1/4 mile above them. *We used the walkies to coordinate when my uncle and brother would start moving and it worked out perfect and funneled the herd right to me.* I was walking and had an arrow nocked. I had ranged a few bushes around me and most were about 30. I had 4 doe run past me at about 35 yards, I drew back and waited for the others. She ran into view next to one of the 30 yard bushes (I had set my sur-loc to 30 yards) and I let out a random sound sounding more like a cow elk, this stopped her and I released. Double lung shot pass through. The it was the thickest blood trail I have ever seen. She ran 100 yards down a hill and toppled over, at about 50 yards she started to go down but managed to keep going. I was using a rage broadhead and was impressed with the damage. I wasn't able to find my arrow though, we think it went through and over into a patch of the thickest scrub oak. Glad to get my first archery deer though.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing quite like someone openly admitting they've broken the law in the pursuit of Big Game in the state of Utah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did he brake the law ?
Click to expand...

I didn't mean to change the scope of the thread... But as I recall, it is not legal to use walkie talkies to coordinate your stalk on an animal...


----------



## dkhntrdstn

duckhunter1096 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amadkau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting some pics posted. I've been a long time hunter but first time archery hunter. Spent a lot of time hunting bucks earlier in the season by my self. Had about 10 different spot and stalk opportunities that fell through for one reason or another. I got this doe on the 10th of December just before the extended ended. I learned 2 major things to help with my success in archery, not to mess around with my range finder so much by not getting the exact yardage, and to hunt in a group. That's how I got this one. I had my uncle keeping the attention of about 5 or 6 deer while I snuck about 1/4 mile around and behind them. I had my brother go about 1/4 mile above them. *We used the walkies to coordinate when my uncle and brother would start moving and it worked out perfect and funneled the herd right to me.* I was walking and had an arrow nocked. I had ranged a few bushes around me and most were about 30. I had 4 doe run past me at about 35 yards, I drew back and waited for the others. She ran into view next to one of the 30 yard bushes (I had set my sur-loc to 30 yards) and I let out a random sound sounding more like a cow elk, this stopped her and I released. Double lung shot pass through. The it was the thickest blood trail I have ever seen. She ran 100 yards down a hill and toppled over, at about 50 yards she started to go down but managed to keep going. I was using a rage broadhead and was impressed with the damage. I wasn't able to find my arrow though, we think it went through and over into a patch of the thickest scrub oak. Glad to get my first archery deer though.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing quite like someone openly admitting they've broken the law in the pursuit of Big Game in the state of Utah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did he brake the law ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't mean to change the scope of the thread... But as I recall, it is not legal to use walkie talkies to coordinate your stalk on an animal...
Click to expand...

Well we have not got busted yet for using them. We was even checked by the fish and game with ares and they did not say anything.Every body use them.As long as not air plane is flying around you will be fine.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> I didn't mean to change the scope of the thread... But as I recall, it is not legal to use walkie talkies to coordinate your stalk on an animal...


Not it's not. In Montana, yes. Utah, no.


----------



## bwhntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I didn't mean to change the scope of the thread... But as I recall, it is not legal to use walkie talkies to coordinate your stalk on an animal...
> 
> 
> 
> Not it's not. In Montana, yes. Utah, no.
Click to expand...

??? Are you saying it is illegal to use two way radios to stalk game in Utah? Can you tell me where you are reading this?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

No, I'm saying it's legal to do so in UT and not in MT. My wording could have been more clear...


----------



## bwhntr

Oh, Ok. That sounds better. Thanks.


----------



## duckhunter1096

I know I read it somewhere, a couple of years back. I have looked through this years guidebook again, and didn't see anything on it. But I know for a fact I've seen it.


----------



## bwhntr

duckhunter1096 said:


> I know I read it somewhere, a couple of years back. I have looked through this years guidebook again, and didn't see anything on it. But I know for a fact I've seen it.


To the best of my knowledge it is in fact legal to use radios in Utah. However, neither Boone and Crockett nor Pope and Young will register an animal if they know it was stalked with the use of two way radios.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Riley Dabling

[attachment=1:2r73x9xy]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1340206164.977844.jpg[/attachment:2r73x9xy][attachment=0:2r73x9xy]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1340206191.948995.jpg[/attachment:2r73x9xy]a couple from last year.


----------



## greatwhitehunter

Did you forget you had a horse to do the packing?? :lol:


----------



## Riley Dabling

She wouldn't take the horns. It was her first time with the blood and meat. Getting her loaded was a task and I still had a few miles to walk out so we said screw it and headed out. She will be ready this year.


----------



## greatwhitehunter

Yeah, I figured that was the case. I don't know alot about horses, but I have noticed it takes a time or two to get them to pack out dead animals. I watched a couple guys from across a canyon that killed a cow elk one time. They hoisted the elk up in the trees in a couple bags and then put a sack over the horses head and tried to back the horse under the meat sacks. They had a heck of a time because of the scent I'm guessing. It took three of them to calm that horse down and guide him under that elk. Anyways, congrats on your kill with a bow.


----------



## Riley Dabling

Thanks. She has had some practice. We killed a nice one in Wyoming last year too that she did great on.


----------



## wapiti67

duckhunter1096 said:


> I know I read it somewhere, a couple of years back. I have looked through this years guidebook again, and didn't see anything on it. But I know for a fact I've seen it.


You have NEVER read in a Utah proclamation that it is illegal to use 2-way radios while hunting...because it has never been illegal in the state of Utah to do so! Lee Roberts, who's picture is hung at the Lee Kay Center, used to use 2-way radio's while hunting with my Dad in the 70's.


----------



## amadkau

duckhunter1096 said:


> amadkau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting some pics posted. I've been a long time hunter but first time archery hunter. Spent a lot of time hunting bucks earlier in the season by my self. Had about 10 different spot and stalk opportunities that fell through for one reason or another. I got this doe on the 10th of December just before the extended ended. I learned 2 major things to help with my success in archery, not to mess around with my range finder so much by not getting the exact yardage, and to hunt in a group. That's how I got this one. I had my uncle keeping the attention of about 5 or 6 deer while I snuck about 1/4 mile around and behind them. I had my brother go about 1/4 mile above them. We used the walkies to coordinate when my uncle and brother would start moving and it worked out perfect and funneled the herd right to me. I was walking and had an arrow nocked. I had ranged a few bushes around me and most were about 30. I had 4 doe run past me at about 35 yards, I drew back and waited for the others. She ran into view next to one of the 30 yard bushes (I had set my sur-loc to 30 yards) and I let out a random sound sounding more like a cow elk, this stopped her and I released. Double lung shot pass through. The it was the thickest blood trail I have ever seen. She ran 100 yards down a hill and toppled over, at about 50 yards she started to go down but managed to keep going. I was using a rage broadhead and was impressed with the damage. I wasn't able to find my arrow though, we think it went through and over into a patch of the thickest scrub oak. Glad to get my first archery deer though.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing quite like someone openly admitting they've broken the law in the pursuit of Big Game in the state of Utah...
Click to expand...

Very funny, just saw this. And in my explanation I didn't admit to breaking any law. You might have seen in the guidebook where an adult needs to accompany a youth and needs to stay within distance to provide "verbal assistance". It goes on to say that walkie-talkies wouldn't be allowed. It's in all of the guidebooks I believe and it's on page 11 of this years big game guidebook. Link below:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... ameapp.pdf


----------



## klbzdad

Page 11 is talking about that specific requirement of the adult being within earshot of a youth hunter for the purpose of being able to give instruction. Its perfectly legal to use radio communication to hunt in Utah, I just went through the Guidebook.


----------



## goofy elk

2012[/color]

My son,,,[attachment=1:1be917ev]100_3541a.jpg[/attachment:1be917ev]

My wfe,,,[attachment=0:1be917ev]100_3497a.jpg[/attachment:1be917ev]


----------



## klbzdad

Great work Goofy!!!!!!! Those are dandy bucks!


----------



## wyogoob

Both great bucks Goofy. Your son's goat is really heavy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

this is my 2nd buck kill with my bow.


----------



## klbzdad

Good work! About the size of my first muzzy buck! Tasty backstraps


----------



## Duckking88

I posted this earlier in the big game section but heres some pictures of my extended buck i got saturday the 24th.




























hes my second best buck ever and my best with a bow.


----------



## BruinPoint

Here's a Wasatch buck from 2004.








Colorado 2008








Colorado 2010








Colorado 2011








Arizona 2013

Hope this wasn't a thread just for Utah hunts


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Nice bucks and pig. nope you are good man.


----------



## muledeer#1

My 2012 Utah General archery buck


----------



## wapiti67

Here is the cow elk I called in for my buddy Kris Vance


----------



## archeryobsession

First mule deer with a bow OTC public land opening day 2013


----------



## outdoorser

My first archery deer, august 2013.
7 1/2" wide, 11" tall:mrgreen: haha


----------



## blackirish

LE Central Mtns Manti 2013. My first bow kill.








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## PaleHorse1

These are my archery kills from the last 13 years. The spike was my first buck. Shot in 2000 The 2x3 was shot in 2001. The 4 point was 2003. First antelope in 2004. Next was 2011 l.e archery bull. Then my 2011 wasatch front buck. Finally is my 2013 Wyoming antelope. In between all of these I have done dedicated hunter. This year I switched back to strictly archery. Gun hunting and killing does not compare.


----------



## stick&string89

2010 bull shot at 3 steps






along with a bore that I shot not being able to. Wait for deer season


----------



## Westernhunter

My sons first deer. Ambushed from a blind. Fun stuff. 
He is 12 almost 13.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Westernhunter said:


> View attachment 39417
> 
> My sons first deer. Ambushed from a blind. Fun stuff.
> He is 12 almost 13.


Wow. Hell of a first buck! And with a bow no less.


----------



## goofy elk

*2014 archery Moose*


----------



## RandomElk16

goofy elk said:


> *2014 archery Moose*


Goof his antlers still trip me out. Big ol horns instead of the dish. Awesome unique bull


----------



## wyograd

2013 wyoming whitetail.​


----------



## rsb_924

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=53153&stc=1&d=1422050166


----------



## massmanute

I am having trouble posting a picture. I am sure I have posted pictures before at utahwildlife.net, but I don't seem to be able to do it now. Any suggestions?


----------



## gdog




----------



## utjer

My opening day buck. This is my best deer yet.


----------



## twinkielk15

Nice deer! Congratulations!


----------



## goofy elk

2015 archery deer.....


----------



## lifeisgood

My first archery anything and my first elk.


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


>


Boy that's a muddy mess!!

Nice bull.


----------



## Ogden Archer

2015 general season archery buck. Probably won't get one this big this year, but I can't wait to try!


----------



## reece_mess16

Boy he's a Dandy! Good luck out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deljoshua

Ogden archer that is a stud buck!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

My first archery bull. 2016


----------



## middlefork

Kind of strange this thread hasn't had much traffic in so long. Caught me a little off guard seeing Goofy's post. Nice bump CCG.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

middlefork said:


> Kind of strange this thread hasn't had much traffic in so long. Caught me a little off guard seeing Goofy's post. Nice bump CCG.


I just happened to notice it hadn't seen any action since 2017. If you went all the way through you would probably see a handful of posters who aren't with us anymore.


----------



## middlefork

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just happened to notice it hadn't seen any action since 2017. If you went all the way through you would probably see a handful of posters who aren't with us anymore.


I counted 44


----------



## middlefork

2011 elk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

middlefork said:


> 2011 elk


Now that's a big boy.


----------



## 2full

I'll play !!
1991 archery deer. 
Blast from the past. 
My first archery 4 point. 
Was a very poor quality mount


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> I'll play !!
> 1991 archery deer.
> Blast from the past.
> My first archery 4 point.
> Was a very poor quality mount
> View attachment 148545


 what is the arrow and broadhead there? Looks pretty vintage.


----------



## 2full

There is actually a couple of arrows there.
One is an Easton XX 75 2013. With a Rocket mechanical, One of the early ones. Had switched from the old Satilites.
The other one is another Easton Super light
XX 75 2013. Would have had the same razor.
It was from another deer that I didn't keep the antlers.

Those were fun hunts. There wasn't anywhere near as many the bow hunters as there is now. We had permission all thru Webster's flat and all across Cedar Mountain. It's sure not like that anymore.
All the old guard has passed away and places have been split up and sold and subdivided.


----------



## 2full

Here is one more older pic. 
2000 archery elk. Shot him at 7:15 pm. 
Got back to town a 5:30 am. 
He came out in 3 pieces. 
Then I went to work.......
Couldn't do that now !!


----------



## bowgy

2full you enticed me to put my archery bull up. I don't know what I did to double post the pics.


----------



## NHS

2017 Manti bull.


----------



## KineKilla

This is already on here somewhere...

2020 expo goat. First and only bow kill to date but the year is still young.
















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Oh boy, them sounds like the days, 2full. Those rocket steelheads have a faithful following among the old guard on ArcheryTalk. Between all the glowing reviews and the good deals I was finding on ebay, I was close to snatching up a bunch of them. Then I heard the quality of those heads went down the crapper once trophy ridge bought them out. Same thing happened with the meat seeker heads klbzdad liked so much. Trophy ridge bought them out and then he said they started to suck.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

If my posts don't make sense it's because I have imbibed a copious amount of bud light by this part of the evening.


----------



## 2:22

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> My 09 bull, my first elk.
> And it's about time goob! :lol:


Still one of my favorite pictures ever!


----------



## 2:22

NHS said:


> View attachment 148554
> 
> 2017 Manti bull.


Stud of a guy! Stud of a Bull!


----------



## 3arabians

My first attempt at archery hunting during the Utah any bull hunt in 2018. I haven’t drawn my bow on an animal since. Bow hunting is hard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2:22

I'll bite on a couple pics from recent years of Bowhunting. This way people can see the face of the poor old soul that they are yelling at over SFW. 








My Expo tag from 2015 Second to last day Lucky!








California ram Utah Archery only 1st year December 2019


----------



## 2:22

NHS said:


> I finally get to add somthing to this fine thread!


MOOSE!!!!


----------



## 2:22

elk22hunter said:


> Mine and My Kids Archery fall of 2010


Wow, I can't believe this is still up after all these years. Pretty cool that Elk22hunter had 2,222 posts. What a LUCKY man!


----------



## 2:22

gdog said:


>


That is a GORGEOUS Buckie!


----------

